
C-API Support update - wclax04
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/02/c-api-support-update.html
======
dmbaggett
Armin, Fijal et al: thank you for doing the most impressive work in the world
of Python. It is _awesome_.

~~~
raymondh
And cheers from me as well :-)

------
BuckRogers
With Pyjion on the way from MS and the Python core devs declaring if it works
they'll make the API changes[0] to connect CPython3 to an external JIT like
Pyjion changes the game.

The window is closing to declare PyPy the successor to CPython2 before Python3
finds a way to steal the thunder and more people migrate from Python to new
languages like Go or Python3.

PyPy is a fantastic piece of technology that should take the forsaken mantle
of Python2 for itself. Just needs a few political moves. PyPy is pure
technological innovation. Python3 is pure technological churn and pure
politics.

You guys deserve the money and fame that will come with being the successor to
Python2. Do it and good luck!

[0][https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion](https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion)

~~~
orf
> The window is closing to declare PyPy the successor to CPython2

PyPy is _much_ more than Python + JIT. It's a whole framework for writing
interpreters in Python, with the bonus that any interpreter you build gets an
awesome JIT for free. I whipped up a brainfuck interpreter in a few lines of
RPython, and bam I have a compiled executable that JIT compiles my brainfuck
on the fly.

You can build interpreters for Ruby, PHP, whatever language you want. There is
no window running out for that and that's the best bit of PyPy. The fact the
flagship implementation for this framework is a Python interpreter is cool but
not the only or coolest bit about the project - it's so much more.

~~~
RubyPinch
as an example,
[https://github.com/hippyvm/hippyvm](https://github.com/hippyvm/hippyvm) is
another interpreter on RPython.

That being said, the primary devs of PyPy/RPython are also a consultancy
group, from what I recall, and PyPy is one of the tools they use for their
consulting

[http://baroquesoftware.com/](http://baroquesoftware.com/) specifically

~~~
baq
i'm not privy to the details but this is a recent development and i too hope
it ends up successful. i remember in the past they were granted quite a lot of
EU research money which, as can be seen, has been spent quite well :)

------
pak
Is this the remaining major hurdle toward getting mega-libraries like SciPy,
pandas, and BioPython to work? Or will the C API in PyPy always be less
performant than CPython?

If more people start using PyPy for ad-hoc data analysis, it could help nudge
it out of its niche into the mainstream.

~~~
fijal
Yes, the remaining part is a hurdle, but hopefully not a very big one. The
interface will always be slower, but hopefully you won't have to interact with
it much (you almost never do with scipy). We have a cunning plan on how to
make the numpy interface faster though, stay tuned [To recap: generic-cpython-
extension-border-crossing will always be slower, btu maybe we can do hacks for
numpy]

~~~
pak
Thanks for all the hard work you guys put in! Seriously, I'm hoping for the
best. Glad you're thinking about numpy too.

